# ATI drivers + nforce3 250 woes

## gentoobunny

I've been having trouble getting direct rendering to work with my ATI Radeon 9600 on my nforce3 250 board with an AMD Sempron. I've read a lot of topics but couldn't really find the golden goose. Running kernel 2.6.16 and ati drivers 8.24.8. Have had the problems with older kernel and drivers as well though.

Relevant info;

dmesg | grep -i agp:

 *Quote:*   

> Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones
> 
> agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
> 
> agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.
> ...

 

dmesg | grep  fglrx:

 *Quote:*   

> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929 MBytes.
> 
> [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0
> 
> [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929 MBytes.
> ...

 

Strange since I only have 1 X session running and don't have framebuffer (vesafb of radeonfb). Can't figure out why I get the error.

ps aux | grep 4132:

 *Quote:*   

> root      4132  2.2  1.8  28800 19600 tty9     S<s+ 11:23   0:22 /usr/bin/X11/X -dpi 100 -nolisten tcp

 

lsmod | grep fglrx:

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx                 462688  0
> 
> agpgart                25116  2 fglrx,amd64_agp

 

cat /proc/mtrr

 *Quote:*   

> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

 

No mtrr entry for the ATI card. But direct rendering should also work without mtrr so I doubt mtrr is the culprit.

relevant warnings and errors in xorg.log;

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
> 
> (II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel
> ...

 

and not surprising;

fglrxinfo:

 *Quote:*   

> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
> ...

 

+

glxinfo | grep direct

 *Quote:*   

> direct rendering: No
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

 

I tried changing BIOS AGP size to 128MB instead of 256MB, compiled kernel with and without mtrr. Tried agplock=0 in the xorg.conf as well.

I loaded the appropriate kernel modules and they all load correctly with the exception of the fglrx kernel module of course. I've read the Sticky topics and the Wedge FAQ and I believe I adhered to all the suggestions but I might be overlooking a simple thing. Any help to guide me to the solution would be appriciated.

----------

## gentoobunny

Nobody with a nforce3 motherboard who got the ATI drivers running?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Did you try this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati?

----------

## gentoobunny

 *HXC wrote:*   

> Did you try this guide: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati?

 

I read it now and the only thing new is the suggestion not to include Kernel debugging at all in the kernel. I didn't have any problem using 4K stacks for instance on a SIS 735 chipset and since the guide isn't nforce specific I wouldn't know any reason not to include Kernel debugging options in the kernel. 

I also didn't see any of the issues I'm having in the guide. Thanks for the link though. I might try disabling the kernel debugging if I everything else fails.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

In  your place I would follow that guide exactly to see if that helps. If this fails you can try installing  a new kernel following these instructions: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml. I used this command: 

```
 genkernel  --udev --xconfig:--bootloader=grub all
```

to succefully install my kernel (and ati 3d acceleration afterwards following the formentioned guide and using the 8.23.7 drivers). Try these exact steps and see if this works.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I also have googeled for ya:

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=gentoo+nforce+3+ati+3d&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

## gentoobunny

Like I said I already read Wedge's FAQ and wouldn't it be obvious that the first thing I would do would be to try Google? If you also look at the info I provided it would indicate I did my homework. 

I just made a kernel without kernel debugging and like I thought it didn't make a difference. I still don't know why someone would put that in the guide. I know some older versions of the ATI drivers had trouble with 4K stacks but that hasn't been the case for ages.

I haven't found anything regarding a solution to the nforce3 and ATI drivers problems I'm having and other nforce3 owners I found didn't come further than going out and buying themselves a Nvidia video card.   :Sad: 

I assume that you don't have a nforce3 board.

----------

## Ast0r

Your problem currently is that you are using ATI drivers which do not support the kernel revision that you are trying to use.

You will need to go back to a 2.6.15 kernel if you want to use the ATI proprietary driver (there is no support for 2.6.16 or higher kernels yet). Don't forget to set the Driver to "fglrx" in Xorg.conf and make sure you run the driver installer while you are booted into the 2.6.15 kernel (also make sure that /usr/src/linux is a symlink to the correct kernel sources). I had trouble for months with ATI not supporting the current kernel version and it nearly drove me crazy until I realized what was causing it. I tried for about 6 months off and on to get working 3D in Linux. The reason it never worked was because I kept upgrading my kernel and ATI wasn't keeping pace so the kernel that I had never worked correctly with the driver. 

ATI is usually about a month behind the Gentoo kernel version in the stable tree. I generally don't start using the new kernel until the new ATI drivers come out. I would imagine that support for the 2.6.16 kernel will be included in the next driver revision.

----------

## Crash_Maxed

I currently own an ASUS K8N-E (which is based off of nF3-250GB) and an ATI Radeon 9000 pro.  I had a genkernel'd setup running, successfully I may add w/ the lovely result of Direct Rendering: Yes.  It worked too...was hitting 3k+ fps in glxgears.  Note that this was w/ the 2.6.16 kernel using x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86 in the /etc/portage/package.keywords file.  Trouble is that I'm a gentoo noob trying to learn so I did a fully manual install (after formating of course) so that I could learn the ways of the Gentoo  :Razz: .  I've managed to get a everything up, and for the most part get my kernel configed correctly. However, I still have yet to get glx and dri modules working so at best I'm stuck in twm trying to get stuff figured out.

----------

## FunzZy

I have the same pb like you, I have a nforce3 chipset with amd64, my gentoo is in 32bits.

I try to get 3d working but, ati drivers (many versions) say no agp, or computer crash with blank screen (with useinternalgart on).

I tested drivers with other kernel, downgrading and upgrading, always the same...

So i decided to upgrade my xorg6.8 to xorg7 to have drm/radeon working with my radeon9600, but I also have a pb with agp unitialized.

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

I compiled agpgart and amd64 in kernel: same error, i compiled as module: the same.

Here my dmesg for agp part:

agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

agpgart: aperture base > 4G

In dmesg it seem to be working. I had read many tutorials but nothing deal with this problem exactly. 

mtrr is compile in the kernel and seems to have correct values except the graphic card.

cat /proc/mtrr 

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1

but i don't think this is my problem.

The only thing strange with all of that is the /dev/agpgart file. I check if the file exist and 

I tried testgart to test my agp, and I always have the same error:

/dev/agpgart: No such device

I don't understand why agpgart refuse to work.

Moreover with module, amd64-agp and radeon or fglrx are never used:

radeon                 89632  0  <-- always 0

drm                    48536  1 radeon

amd64_agp               8388  0  <-- always 0

agpgart                18352  2 drm,amd64_agp

Now I have a kernel 2.6.16 from gentoo sources, and always is the same with kernel 2.6.15.

Why /dev/agpgart is always no such device ?

If someone has a solution for me i will be very very happy !

thanks a lot.

----------

## gentoobunny

I still haven't been able to solve the problem. I'm waited for new ATI drivers for now. I will almost certainly try a Nvidia card in the future though.

I also don't have a /dev/agpgart device but I don't think that is needed. You can check if it's under another directory under

/dev/ when running "find | grep -i agp" with superuser.

----------

## FunzZy

I test all that I can test bug agp is not working at all.

I installed xorg7 with drm and radeon driver that support 3d for my card but agp is not working and I have:

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

note: agpgart and amd64-agp are modprobed, and I also tried without module but with in kernel compilation for agp but the results are the same.

I am thinking that there is a bug on the kernel for nforce3 agp support.

Maybe someone can help me with this problem.

----------

## Ast0r

 *gentoobunny wrote:*   

> I still haven't been able to solve the problem. I'm waited for new ATI drivers for now. I will almost certainly try a Nvidia card in the future though.
> 
> I also don't have a /dev/agpgart device but I don't think that is needed. You can check if it's under another directory under
> 
> /dev/ when running "find | grep -i agp" with superuser.

 

Do you have the nvidia agp module loaded as well? You need to have both agpgart AND the nvidia module loaded so that the kernel knows how to talk to your AGP bus. You also need the actual driver for your graphics card loaded.

On my machine, which has an Intel D875 chipset, I have to have agpgart, intel_agp, and fglrx modules loaded.

Also, I've had very little luck getting the ATI drivers to work through portage. I have much better results using the driver package on ATI's website. You might try that.

----------

## gentoobunny

 *Ast0r wrote:*   

>  *gentoobunny wrote:*   I still haven't been able to solve the problem. I'm waited for new ATI drivers for now. I will almost certainly try a Nvidia card in the future though.
> 
> I also don't have a /dev/agpgart device but I don't think that is needed. You can check if it's under another directory under
> 
> /dev/ when running "find | grep -i agp" with superuser. 
> ...

 

Actually the nvidia module isn't needed since nforce3 is for an AMD64 cpu and thus support is in amd64_agp which needs to be loaded with agpgart. The minute amd64_agp is loaded, agpgart wakes up and detects en sets up the Nforce3 AGP. But I have of course tried it with the nforce modules as well (but it only supports nforce/nforce2), which loads but didn't help the situation.

----------

## FunzZy

Same problem with the new ati-drivers v8.25.18.

I update my system and test a new kernel but amd64-agp don't seem to work and I have the same agp error.

Yes nvidia-agp is not working for nforce3. It is just for nforce/nforce2.

----------

## FunzZy

Maybe i found the solution to my problem:

In dmesg i have: agpgart: aperture base > 4G

I look the source code in /usr/src/linux/drivers/char/agp/amd64-agp.c

and see:

/* if x86-64 aperture base is beyond 4G, exit here */

        if ( (apbase & 0x7fff) >> (32 - 25) ) {

                printk(KERN_INFO PFX "aperture base > 4G\n");

                return -ENODEV;

        }

So if aperture is > 4G the module exit...

So it's the reason why my agp don't work. I will try to change my agp aperture in my bios and tell you the result.

I hope it will be helpfull.

----------

## gentoobunny

I think there is a difference between AGP aperture size and AGP aperture base. But I just ordered a Nvidia 6600GT. ATI just blew it for me.

----------

## Kenji Miyamoto

 *Ast0r wrote:*   

> Your problem currently is that you are using ATI drivers which do not support the kernel revision that you are trying to use.
> 
> You will need to go back to a 2.6.15 kernel if you want to use the ATI proprietary driver (there is no support for 2.6.16 or higher kernels yet). Don't forget to set the Driver to "fglrx" in Xorg.conf and make sure you run the driver installer while you are booted into the 2.6.15 kernel (also make sure that /usr/src/linux is a symlink to the correct kernel sources). I had trouble for months with ATI not supporting the current kernel version and it nearly drove me crazy until I realized what was causing it. I tried for about 6 months off and on to get working 3D in Linux. The reason it never worked was because I kept upgrading my kernel and ATI wasn't keeping pace so the kernel that I had never worked correctly with the driver. 

 I've never had any trouble with the 8.25.18 version on the 2.6.16 kernel of my laptop;  I have DRI and everything working.

----------

## FunzZy

Ok I found the problem !

This is not an ATI problem. See this page:

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6113

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6350

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6375

So we have to downgrade the bios (maybe) or always boot to windows to get agp working.

Tell me if this is the same problem for you.

----------

## gentoobunny

 *FunzZy wrote:*   

> Ok I found the problem !
> 
> This is not an ATI problem. See this page:
> 
> http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6113
> ...

 

Yes, that was the problem. The 1006 bios solved it for me. I had to find afudos 2.11 before

I was allowed to flash the older BIOS though. But wouldn't this mean that a Nvidia card would have had

the same problems or does Nvidia work with it's own agpgart? 

Thanks for the findings. Now I'll just have to see if I can cancel my nvidia card. Might as well keep this card for a while.  :Smile: 

----------

## FunzZy

Ok great, the bios 1006 solve the problem, I will try after my work day.

For the nvidia card i don't know if internal gart will work, i don't have an nvidia card.

Hope you can cancel your purchase for nvidia card.

Good luck

----------

## gentoobunny

Too bad I can't get powernowd to work with bios 1006.

----------

## FunzZy

What it is ?

----------

## gentoobunny

 *FunzZy wrote:*   

> What it is ?

 

cpufreq daemon to lower CPU frequency and voltage to save power when CPU load is low.

----------

## waxor

Any solution for people with nforce3-250/radeons that don't have an Asus K8n? I have the same exact problem, but I can't downgrade to 1006 bios as I don't have an Asus.

EDIT: Found the solution.  I was missing the 'amd64-agp' module.

----------

## gentoobunny

 *waxor wrote:*   

> Any solution for people with nforce3-250/radeons that don't have an Asus K8n? I have the same exact problem, but I can't downgrade to 1006 bios as I don't have an Asus.
> 
> EDIT: Found the solution.  I was missing the 'amd64-agp' module.

 

It seems it's asus k8n specific. They changed something in the bios that breaks the linux agp module for the asus k8n. I don't know if it can be fixed by changes or patching the module or whether the recent bios need to be changed.

----------

## whiterider

I had the same problems like discribed above, but an Asrock K8upgrade-NV3 Motherboard. [A Biosupdate solved it]

/edit: I  thought so, but now it don't work.  it's very confusing...

----------

## semson

hi whiterider, i have similar config(K8Upgrade-NF3) to you and similar problem as well. not sure if this is related to mobo or nforce3, but agpgart just doesn't work. i have started a separate thread for this but i think i should move the detail here, ok here we go :

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
> 
> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo # lsmod
> 
> Module Size Used by
> 
> ipt_ULOG 6020 0
> ...

 

----------

## semson

of course i have read gentoo's official ati document thoroughly, no help; and Wedge's FAQ too. with the same configuration, i can have dri working very well with amd64 profile, but not the same with 32bit profile.

----------

